# Sixth Angel Rescue Marcus Hook- Dogs Seized by SPCA



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SPCA Removes Dozens Of Dogs From Del. County Home CBS Philly

There is video on the above link



> _MARCUS HOOK, Pa. (CBS)_ – The SPCA raided a home in Marcus Hook, Delaware County Friday night, rescuing dozens of dogs from an animal rescue that authorities say was run by a hoarder.
> 
> Authorities called this a “good deed that’s gone off the cliff.” Officials say good intentions may have been there, but unfortunately, there were just too many animals for two people to care for.
> One-by-one, German Shepherds or Shepherd mixes were pulled from Sixth Angel Shepherd Rescue, Inc. located at 15 W. 10TH Street, according to authorities. Pennsylvania SPCA spokeswoman Wendy Morano says new complaints led to officers raiding the shelter and rescuing 30 dogs. Authorities say most of them were covered in feces or urine.
> ...


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I live in the Philadelphia area and saw this on the news last night. I hope they are able to find good homes for the dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are two good rescues in Philly (SASRA and GSR-SP). I would assume they will step up to help once the dogs are up for adoption, BUT they may have to hold the dogs if its a legal case.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> There are two good rescues in Philly (SASRA and GSR-SP). I would assume they will step up to help once the dogs are up for adoption, BUT they may have to hold the dogs if its a legal case.


GSR-SP is already discussing it but it depends on whether or not the SPCA is able to get/order Silva to legally surrender the dogs. If not, they may have to remain at the SPCA/foster care for a year or more while the case is tried. 


This is great reminder of why we say to check into rescues just like you would a breeder. Ask for references, their intake, evaluation and adoption policies and make sure it is something you feel is responsible. A good rescue should be able to at least discuss these things with you if not provide you with documentation. It is an important part of making safe placements.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am also going to note that this was someone, way back when she started, who was on this board. 

Hopefully she will turn the dogs over. 

Like is being said, watch and ask - who is pulling dogs from everywhere, what are their policies, etc.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

You have to know your limitations if you get involved in rescue. On the press clip, some of the dogs did not look too bad but a few of the old ones looked in very bad shape. Sad.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Very sad. I saw three-four in the movie clip that looked to be in good shape. I hope the dogs don't end up put down. Many dogs for two small rescues to absorb.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

I had a very strange situation with them about two years ago. After I lost Heidi, they had a dog I was interested it. The webpage said the application took about two weeks to process. That was fine, because I had a work trip and wanted the dog in about a month so I could take several days off work when I first brought him home.

They called the next day and asked when I could visit him. I drove two hours the next day to meet him and he was a great dog. She visited my house the next weekend. She told me I was approved and asked when I could pick him up. I told her it would be another 10 days and she went off on me. I reminded her that I did not want to pick up the dog until after I got back from the work trip as I did not want to bring him home for a week and then put him in a kennel for a week. She sent me what I considered to be a very rude email so I withdrew my application.

My thought was that you had the dog in rescue for six months, what's another two weeks to get the dog in a good situation? Maybe I was in the wrong, but I made that clear from the beginning. I hope Tobey ended up in a good home. 

I feel sorry for the dogs, and for her to a point. I think her intentions were good, but sometimes you have to accept there are limits in life to what you can do at a certain time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

New article

Delco bust highlights fake rescue issue



> *UPDATE* - We have learned that in November 2010 a property used by Silva to house dogs was raided by the PSPCA after complaints of unsanitary conditions and sick dogs and a caretaker was charged. Also, Silva was issued a state kennel license in 2009 and it was renewed through 2012, despite numerous violations, including poor record keeping and failure to possess health certificates from dogs transported from other states. It is unknown if her license was renewed for 2013. The address listed for Silva's kennel was 1617 JFK Blvd., Philadelphia, which is the Suburban Station building.
> When humane society officials raided the Delaware County law office of *Terry Silva* on a grungy block in Marcus Hook on Friday, they pulled out 28 malnourished German Shepherds and shepherd mixes, including a puppy, a pregnant female and one dog so old and sick it had to be euthanized.
> "They were very, very thin," said *Wendy Marano, *spokeswoman for the Pennsylvania SPCA. The good news: Silva surrendered the dogs and they will be available for foster and adoption, she said.



See link for remainder of article


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Looks like the dogs are now up for adoption*

Adopters Needed for Rescued German Shepherds


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Adopters Needed for Rescued German Shepherds


Looking thru the pictures last night, a high percentage of these animals are HW + and tick disease +.  I wonder if they were receiving treatment.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I cannot find the pictures of the dogs.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Sent you a PM, Rebel.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It was in an email, Rebel. PM me your address and I'll forward it to you.

ETA: Never mind...Jamie's got it.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Got it, thanks!
I wonder whether they were treated for HW? They will still test positive for a couple of months.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Without records though you would have to assume that they haven't been treated. I doubt the lyme has been treated either and doxy is in very short supply


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Delco pet 'rescue' operator convicted of animal cruelty

*Terry Silva, of Sixth Angel Shepherd Rescue, was found guilty of 43 counts of animal cruelty.*



Mari A. Schaefer, Inquirer Staff Writer Posted: Tuesday, July 23, 2013, 1:57 PM 

A Delaware County lawyer who operated a Marcus Hook pet "rescue" operation that was raided in February was found guilty Tuesday of 43 counts of animal cruelty, 28 counts of dog-law violations and two zoning violations. 

Terry Silva, 53, who ran the Sixth Angel Shepherd Rescue Inc., had no comment after the hearing, where she represented herself. 

She was fined $7,900. 

The 28 charges of animal cruelty against an employee, Samantha Kenney, 28, of Marcus Hook, were dismissed.

Twenty-eight dogs, most of them German Shepherd or Shepherd mixes, were removed from the two-story building just a block from the borough hall after neighbors complained about the strong odor and noises. 

Many of the dogs were sick and underweight, officials said. One elderly dog was euthanized. 

"Here is someone who was supposedly providing sanctuary and safe haven for animals in need but ironically was an abuser," said Wendy Marano, spokesperson for the Pennsylvania SPCA. "That is what makes it especially egregious." 

In a video released by the Pennsylvania SPCA, a rail thin German Shepard struggled to stand on the feces- covered wood floor before he gave up and slid to the ground and looked up at the camera that was held by a humane officer. Nearby were two more dogs - one peering out from a filthy crate and another pacing about the squalor in the law office. 

Many of the dogs were sick and underweight. The dog in the video that slipped eventually was euthanized for health reasons, officials said.

Bruce A. Dorbain, the borough manager, said the process has been long and involved. 

"She is a litigator," said Dorbian. "These are likely to be appealed, unfortunately."
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/b...ed_of_animal_cruelty.html#I9FS0BRLxwIR8Cxx.99​


----------

